# Medical insurance and Acommodation for jobseeker visa



## dzungdev (Aug 4, 2014)

Dear all,

I am living in Malaysia and preparing to apply jobseeker visa. 
I would like to ask some questions:

1. Where/How do I buy Medical Insurance for job seeker visa ? Do we have the kind of term that if my application is rejected, they will return my money.

2. How to prepare for acommodation ? I searched Zwischenmieter (rent room in apartment only) in wg-gesucht.de and kleinanzeigen.ebay.de but it seems that they don't have start date in May 2015 (I guess it is too far because I want to apply visa in beginning of March 2015 and it takes around 2 months to process my application).

Thanks for your time to answer me.


----------



## dzungdev (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi all,

Does anybody know about it ?

Thanks and best regards,
Dzung


----------



## germany9 (Jan 1, 2015)

dzungdev said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anybody know about it ?
> 
> ...


Hi dzungdev,

I am also expat in Malaysia and would like apply for JSV. Could you please let me if you already apply for JSV?

Thank you!


----------



## dzungdev (Aug 4, 2014)

Dear Germany9,

I am preparing to apply for JSV. I am considering how to write motivation letter. Are u in Malaysia now ? If possible, could u give me your email adress ? I am happy if there is people here to discuss about it.

Thanks and best regards,
Dzung


----------



## germany9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Dzung,

I am still in Malaysia, thinking of applying for JSV somewhere in Feb.

Please PM me.

Thank you!


----------



## dzungdev (Aug 4, 2014)

germany9 said:


> Hi Dzung,
> 
> I am still in Malaysia, thinking of applying for JSV somewhere in Feb.
> 
> ...


Dear Seri, 

I just sent email to you, pls check it.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Seri/Dzung,

I removed your personal email address. You should both be able to PM each other after 5 posts. 

Good luck,


----------



## germany9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Sure!

Thank you James for your help!


----------



## germany9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Dung,

Can you PM now?

Thank you!


----------

